# Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Testet euer Sternenkriegs-Wissen



## Matthias Dammes (14. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Testet euer Sternenkriegs-Wissen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Testet euer Sternenkriegs-Wissen


----------



## stevem (14. Dezember 2015)

Mist, nur 7 von 10 Fragen richtig beantwortet!


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (14. Dezember 2015)

ich bin immer noch für den Titel "Die Macht erwacht"


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Dezember 2015)

natürlich alle 10 richtig


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Dezember 2015)

10/10 richtig. Mein Star Wars Wissen ist wohl noch nicht ganz eingerostet. Ich sollte trotzdem bei Gelegenheit mal wieder die Thrawn-Trilogie ausbuddeln.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (14. Dezember 2015)

10/10. Läuft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2015)

8/10

Als Nicht-Fan doch ganz passabel.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Dezember 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich sollte trotzdem bei Gelegenheit mal wieder die Thrawn-Trilogie ausbuddeln.



oder die genialen Hörspiele mit den Original-Sprechern der Filmfiguren hören 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MYn8mt_WCZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



edit:

ich habe alle 5 Hörspiele die auf Star Wars Romanen basieren


Labyrinth des Bösen (3 CDs)
Dark Lord (4 CDs)
Erben des Imperiums (4 CDs)
Die dunkle Seite der Macht (5 CDs)
Das letzte Kommando (5 CDs)


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Dezember 2015)

9/10. 
Mist, bei der Jedi-Rat-Frage reingefallen.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Dezember 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> 9/10.
> Mist, bei der Jedi-Rat-Frage reingefallen.



ich tippe mal, du hast Anakin genommen 

Zitat von Mace Windu: "Du bist *Mitglied des Rates*, aber wir erheben dich nicht auf den Rang eines Meisters"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> 9/10.
> Mist, bei der Jedi-Rat-Frage reingefallen.


Da hab ich auch einen Punkt verschenkt. ^^


----------



## Elektrostuhl (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich durfte bei dem Test auch noch etwas über Star Wars lernen. Danke! 



Spoiler



Scheiße!



Spoiler



*Scheiße!



Spoiler



Scheiße!


*


----------



## Zokrym (14. Dezember 2015)

Easy going  10/10 ^^
Bin schon gespannt. auf Episode 7 
Ich bin ein Fan seitdem ich die OT zum erstem mal im TV sah und auch die prequels finde ich Super!
Sie kommen zwar nicht ganz an die OT ran aber welche prequels schaffen das schon . 

MFG Zokrym


----------



## Frullo (15. Dezember 2015)

Zokrym schrieb:


> Easy going  10/10 ^^
> Bin schon gespannt. auf Episode 7
> Ich bin ein Fan seitdem ich die OT zum erstem mal im TV sah und auch die prequels finde ich Super!
> Sie kommen zwar nicht ganz an die OT ran aber welche prequels schaffen das schon .
> ...




Schon nur Dein Lonestar-Portrait ist ein "gefällt mir" wert!


----------

